# Working as a teacher...a few queries



## Spookyfish86 (Dec 29, 2008)

If anyone on the site could shed some light on the following I would be exceptionally grateful. 

Firstly a bit of background info: I have a Bachelors Degree in Education and English Studies and am a qualified, working teacher in the UK. I have a basic level of capability with the French language and am currently studying to improve my abilties as I know the ability to speak French is very much in demand.

And now the queries...

Is it true that as I have a bachelors Degree in Education (four years worth of study including placements in school) and am a qualified working teacher in the UK, I will not have to retrain at a Canadian teaching institue? I'm getting lots of contradiciting information about this online, and if anyone can clear this up it would be great.

Do I need to have (or is it helpful to have) a TEFL or CELTA qualification when applying for a teaching position in Ontario? I have a Bachelors Degree in Education and English Studies and am a qualified, working teacher in the UK.

Are there any other qualifications that are useful or necessary to improve my chances of obtaining employment in the Canadian education system?

Many many thanks,

Chris


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi Chris, welcome to the forum,
I am not familiar with the teaching systems here, can anyone give Chris some more info surely there are some teachers on here...
Many thanks Louise


----------



## slinger (Jan 4, 2009)

Spookyfish86 said:


> If anyone on the site could shed some light on the following I would be exceptionally grateful.
> 
> Firstly a bit of background info: I have a Bachelors Degree in Education and English Studies and am a qualified, working teacher in the UK. I have a basic level of capability with the French language and am currently studying to improve my abilties as I know the ability to speak French is very much in demand.
> 
> ...


Hi 
I have spent all day researching teaching in Ontario.
You need to have your qualifications certified by registering with Ontario college of teachers . sorry tried to post a link but as a new member i am not allowed yet! i will try again after i have made 4 posts
Before you have your qualifications certified you have to provide evidence of employment authorisation - i think that means a work permit.

Not looked on any other provinces yet.
BTW does anyone know if they have special schools in canada?
jackie


----------

